# Grand near Lansing?



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

How's Grand for steel lately near Lansing?

Fishing Clinton/Yates mostly cuz it's my backyard, but wondering about the Grand cuz it's closer/cheaper than Rifle, AG, AS or anything on Left Coast. 

At MSU/Indianer game 11/12, heard some folks were doing OK at/near Moore's River Park. Supposedly both wading and in boats. Understand it's right there by Lansing power damn. Is that upstream limit? 

Any tips on [email protected] welcome. Resumed fishing again this year after couple decades gap and now trying to switch from spinning (hardware or 3-ways-w/dropper+spawn) to fly-fishing, so rig/gear tips also welcome.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't know how the action is right now first hand in Lansing, but I would assume that you should be able to find some fish. The Grand had a good push this fall, and the water has been up. With that being said, it's still a long ways from the lake and not an easy trip -- 6 fish ladders to navigate. Yes, the dam at Moores is the upstream limit for migrating fish. It's also where they plant some of the steelhead and coho. Good luck.


----------



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, S2W.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Steelheading in Lansing is slow & steady and only a little better this year than recent previous years. IMO it is well worth the drive to fish downstream from Weber or further downstream because you will significantly increase your hookups by getting below that fish trapping piss poor dam design.


----------



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like real good advice, thanks SnI. Any bait or tackle shops there I might want to check in with?


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Grand River Bait & Tackle on Grand River & Cedar. Their selection is good and their service is usually top notch.


----------



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

STEELnICE said:


> Grand River Bait & Tackle on Grand River & Cedar. Their selection is good and their service is usually top notch.


Thanks, it's always good to check shops for a little local knowledge.

I actually stopped at GRBT after MSU-Indiana game, bought a few things. Girl there tried to be helpful but said she was more into carp, to call back during week for fly-guy's scoop on steel.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds about right. Don't underestimate her knowledge of the river though I now use a carp mainline for steelhead and use carp swivels for salmon.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guy, Lansing is my home.. Fishin dwntown from moores to old town is slow, few fish here an there, I've only landed 4 this year but have had a dozen hook ups, a few fish not much chrome holds in this stretch, but as mentioned due to the piss poor management of our dams and ladders near Lansing holds fish back up near webber. the dam project in oldtown this year could b good and bad.. Just have to see! Good luck buddy the next few weeks should see a good push of fish all over!! 


HookeD uPP


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh by the way, since I fish the grand at least 3 days a week, I have developed the knowledge on lure selection for the river n fish, I make my own hardware and do VERY well. so if your interested just give me a shout!! Very reasonable pricing and quality lures! 


HookeD uPP


----------



## BIGUNIT (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been pounding the grand between webber and ionia for the last month or so. there are a ton of fish in the river. the down side is is that the they seem to be working on the weber dam. they for some reason keep raising and lowering the water about every 2 to four hours. the fish have no idea whats going on! one min. the flows at 500 csf then changes to 6000 csf. i have done the most damage around lyons. i have seen the water even at lyons raise and lower as mush as 2 feet in one day because of the hee-haw fest working on the dam in webber. sure wish the could have picked a better time to screw with the river other than during the steelhead migration.......just sayin!!!


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Their working on the turbines, maintaince and such.. It's is a serious pain!! I know what you mean guy!! 



HookeD uPP


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

they got to be coming up to u in lansing(if they can get that far) tuesday 7 hits 5 run no error's wednesday,11 hits 9 runs no errors thurday didn't go today 1 hit 1error,(river came up about 2 foot from wednesday) with the river on the way up u should get them soon.(good luck upstream).


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yesterday in the rain we decided to do some trolling downTown lansing. The river was high,but clarity was good,until 2 p.m. Water temp was 37.8. We went 1 for 3 and the buck we landed was a big 10lb chunker. The guy that was with me had never been fishing in lansing or steelhead fishing. After that trip I think he will try something new when god gives us rain instead of ice in december!!! He landed his first ever steelhead and gained a new look at winter river fishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rapala1 (Mar 1, 2011)

hey fishman or anybody. where do u launch from and how do u fish the grand around there. got a woolridge jet boat and all the gear for river fishing just havent had much time to get out there. im mainly a big lake salmon fisherman and walleye fisherman but have been very interested in fishing the rivers for steelhead. how do you fish it and what do you mainly use in the river to catch the steelhead. any knowledge would be very helpful. looking to head out there around the holiday.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cherry st. Boat launch. Any and every method talked about on these forums is a good one to try. Its not an every trip occurence for steelies.there are more walleye and pike around. If you live close spend some time on the river when its low.Once you learn it, it can be a gas saver sometimes! The fish are not in abundance like they are closer to the lake.so a multi-species approach is always a good thing! A silver/red hotntot took 2 of our 3 fish. I'm sure I have one of the only rivermasters around lansing.I am laid off for the winter, so we are always gettin wet somewhere!! Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rapala1 (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks fishman. if i do end up getting out there it will be towards the end of next week. look for us in a silver and red woolridge boat. it has a 80 hp johnson jet motor on it. thank you for the input. if i do end up going. i will post back after and let you know about our experience.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I love to hear that the steelhead are making their way into Lansing before the nearby fish ladders close. The longest steelhead I've caught (33 inch) I caught (and released) in Lansing wading from shore in Jan, 2008. I went to the river that day hoping I might get lucky and catch a walleye or bass, but instead got a belated holiday gift!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta love a late gift like that! Its very nice to see the size and numbers we have this year. On top of everything elkse, most of the fish we have landed have not been clipped. Hopefully by letting all of them go, there will be a good spawn this spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

fishman210, What size rivermaster sled do you have?


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

16 ft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

fishman210 said:


> 16 ft.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if you ever want to sell that sled, let me know.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

It is my pride n joy, but if I upgrade I will keep u in mind. Are you looking for specificaly a rivermaster or just a 16 ft sled?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Been looking for a 16ft rivermaster sled for a long time. Tough boat to find, tough boat period!!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

That it is. Defenitely THEE best road-side deals I ever found! I purchased the boat with 10 hrs on it and she has been dependable for 1000's of hrs, with 1000;s more to go!! I think I will probably run her until the haul collapses....which I don't think is possible. And the merc...well it just never wants to go home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats on a great find and a Wellston made treasure. Like I said, if you ever decide to part with her let me know.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry to step in and burst your bubble Riverman... Being that I fish in that boat with fishman210 I've told him i get first crack at let go/upgrade...!!!  again sorry guy.. But indeed welston provides a gold gem of a boat the built up there!! 

HookeD uPP


----------

